# CPT for Fracture with dislocation !



## schacko (Apr 27, 2012)

Hello,

I have a case of fracture with dislocation. Fracture is at distal phalanx of the right great toe and there is a dislocation of the interphalangeal joint of the same toe. The physician reduces the dislocation and buddy tapes the toe. My concern is diagnosis and CPT coding here. Would this be coded as Ans1 or Ans 2 or is there a better way to do it.

*Ans 1:
826.0
E888.7
28490-T5*

*Ans 2
838.06
826.0
E887
28660-T5*

Would appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## shafs.dr@gmail.com (Apr 27, 2012)

hi shirley,

Answer 2 will be the right choice.


----------

